# Anyone transferring this week?



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi ladies thanks for reading is anyone due to transfer this weekend? I am hopefully transferring on Friday if  my embies thaw. Met some lovely ladies on here but sadly Im a week behind most. Hopefully there are some people to endure the 2ww with xxxx


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Binny
How are you & when is your transfer scheduled for? Just wanted to say hello. I'm having my transfer today around lunch time. I'm just a little nervous that I will get a call this morning saying our last two embies didn't survive the thaw. They are two blastocysts, day 6 4BA, 4CC. And other than that I'm not thinking too much about this cycle. We are thinking a lot what we should do after this if unsuccessful, whether we should throw in another £5-6000 in this bottomless pit since all our frozen embies will be finished. It is a little upsetting that we have spent so much already and having nothing to show for it. 

ANy ways, I just went for a run this morning seeing as I won't be able to run for the next two weeks and *hopefully* after that as well!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki thanks for replying  we are transferring at the same time 12 today. Have the clinic called to confirm yet? We have one good survivor and one that is alive but they think will die so looking at 1 to be transferred. We also had another 2 day 6 blasts but they were very early blasts and not expected to live so they have been thawed too. I totally understand its so expensive but not just monetary but costly to the health and mind. I developed OHSS so never got to transfer fresh then was told the quality of embryos was not good so to have 1 is like a miracle today. Its such a hard process to go through. We wont. Be able to do it again so my little embie really is a one chance wonder. I hope you got good news this morning and that your transfer goes well. Keep me posted as we will be due to test on same day so can try and keep each other sane. Good luck! X x


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Binny. I read your message before I left this morning but ha no time to reply, lots of stress and adrenaline going. My clinic only call you if it is bad news so I was on my toes all morning hoping for the phone NOT to ring. This is great to have someone who transferred exactly the same day, even the same time. I had to be there at 11:50 and was called in just before 12. At first my bladder was not full enough so the consultant could not see a clear picture. So I had to get up and get dressed again and drink 5 cups of water!! But I was surprised when they told me both embies thawed and retained 90% of their cells. I really expected the 4CC not to make it. So, good surprise! Then I waited 45 minutes outside and I was bursting!!! The transfer was very uncomfortable, he struggled a bit as my womb is tilted backwards. Now the wait begins... How are you How did the transfer go? My clinic told me to test the 15th. How will you pass the time? With my last two transfers I went back to work the next day so the time went by quickly as I was always working so hard, a lot on my feet also. This time around I'm not working. Sorry to hear you had OHSS, it must have been horrendous.     Hope your transfer went well!


----------



## mrsj12 (May 14, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Hope both of your transfers went well, mine is on Monday so I will be in the 2ww with you albeit a bit behind. I'm also praying there's no phone call on Monday morning as they only call if there's a problem. Enjoy relaxing for the rest of the day. 

X


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki well done  and congratulations for getting this far. I found it very uncomfortable too but fingers crossed worth it  I had the opposite problem and had to go to the loo twice to take some pressure off my bladder lol. Well of our 5 4 actually survived! Two are back on board and the other two were unfortunately disposed of. They were unhappy with the quality of one of mine so pulled out my day six's but turned out they were worse quality. Anyway got one pretty good blasto which had gone from an early blastocyst to hatching in a few hours  and one other blasto which was not expanded and you could visibilly see the difference. Im just so relieved to have got this chance. Hope you came home and relaxed? I had to ive gone down with bloody man flu so got a streaming cold! I test next Saturday, isnt it quick!! Yes im back to normal on Monday. Dont blame you having the week off to relax 

Hi Mrs J12  thanks for replying. Try to relax this weekend and try not to get too stressed. Easier said then done. Dont worry about being behind we all pretty much the same and I followed a few ladies and watched the final 2ww before it was my turn. How many embies do you have? Is this your first FET.



Good luck to you both x x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Wiki ps! Sorry on my phone with tiny screen so struggling to post lol! Sounds like your embies did really well im not sure what ours were in the end we never asked. The consultant just said they had reexpanded and were continuing developing really well. Im all done on worrying but that said hope they werent hiding us from anything!! Well done anyway as this is my firsr FET I found it pretty impressive that our embryos survived at all!! Hope you sleep well. 

Have either of you got anything nice planned for the weekend? X x


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Mrsj12. You are welcome to join! I hope your weekend goes by quick. I know how impatient we get the last few days as it seems to drag on forever!

Binny, I am so glad your transfer went well. Wow, it is really impressive that one of your blastocysts was hatching. That is a very good sign. And 4 actually survived! Well done. Also wonderful that they could transfer two. My consultant told me that the success rate with fresh ivf using one/two blastocysts is almost exactly the same. But with the FET, the success rate for 2 blastocysts is about 40-45% but using one is will only be 20-25%. So two is definitely better with FET! 
My consultant gave me very little info. I thought previously that the attitude of giving info on a "need to know basis". They did not mention anything about reexplansion, they only mention 90%, I don't know if that is the same thing. 

Right now I am just wondering if they will implant! From what I remember on my previous transfer, they will implant within the first day or day and a half, or certainly not after 3 days. So this is about now isn't it! I know this is silly, but I tend to sleep on my left hand side or on my front. And through out the night a woke up a few times thinking I should turn back on my back otherwise they will implant in my left tube resulting in an ectopic! 

Weekend plans... Going to a birthday party around lunch time for my dd. - I sometimes feel like such a fraud in the clinic/these boards as I have a 3.5 year old daughter who was easily naturally conceived. But plenty of complications/damage/operations after that. 
And then I want to watch some world championships gymnastics, which will be on the telly this afternoon and tomorrow. It is the last 2 days of the championships. I am quite a fan of the sport!!  

Time for breakfast...


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning Wiki, Morning MrsJ12 how are you both?

MrsJ12 really good luck for today, am sure you are very nervous but fingers crossed for a good transfer of some lovely embies. Let us know how you get on later  

Hi Wiki, how are you? How was your weekend? Ive been in bed since my transfer with a poxy streaming cold virus   I know its probably a stupid thing to say but I really hope fighting a virus is not going to impact on the outcome of my embies. So no you're not being stupid worrying about lying incorrectly. When you throw everything you have at these cycles I think its natural to get a little worried. Im even convinced Ive been too hot in bed and that they wouldnt have implanted from the heat....... Someone save me. Lets face it if we were just to get pregnant we wouldnt be avoiding hot baths, alcohol, caffeine, lifting .... it would be life as usual so think we need to give ourselves a break. 
Have you had any signs? I keep getting a twinge in my right where they transferred them but Im guessing thats just my body probably not very happy at the procedure and being tampered with!! Although Im praying that it is implantation, like you we cant throw any more money at this we havent paid for it yet had to credit card it and the mental and physical impact IVF has is intense. 

Im dreading the weekend, are you going to test early? I just cant Im too scared to see that BFN and then  its over, I want to stay in my little "maybe" bubble for as long as possible. We also have my brother over on Saturday so I wont be doing it on the OTD either I will prob do Sunday morning so we have the day to deal with it rather than have visitors here and a brave face.

am I the only IVFer who doesnt want to test!!! Lol everyone else seems to want to do it straight away, this week is going far too fast for me!!!

Hope you are staying sane  xxx


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Binny

Sorry to hear about your cold! This is horrible. I hope you feel better soon. Anything makes us worry. I remember when I had a cold after my fresh transfer in March, I was convinced the embryos would experience an earthquake every time I would sneeze or cough, making it impossible for them to implant. I don't know, I think at the end it is mostly down to the quality and hidden abnormalities of the embryo (things they can't see with the human eye when looking through the microscope) that will help or hinder implantation. And second of all, the womb environment. 

I don't really have any symptoms. I wish I had some twinges! On my first FET I had some twinges towards my left if I remember right, and it resulted in a BFP - but mc. So, if you feel twinges combined by the fact that you had a hatching blastocyst, then I would say that is a very good sign!! 

I feel a bit down, scared of a negative outcome. My boobs are not sore or anything. I felt so excited and optimistic on transfer day, when we heard that both embies survived the thaw. I felt that surely we must be in with a strong chance. Now I really do not have much hope. I had some discharge on Monday. But the progesterone also has these side effects, many of them similar to AF or early pregnancy.

I'm also worried that I have overdone it this week. Our car broke down on Sunday and is in for repairs for three days from Monday. This resulted in lots of walking!!! DD's nursery school is a 25 minute walk away. So I have been walking 25 minutes x 4 every day. That's okay, but I'm worried about the morning walk, as it is a struggle to get her ready early and the we en up walking far too fast with me pulling her scooter along. Today should be the last day of this then we should have the car back, minus £700. Two major things broke, can't remember what it was now. 

It is unbelievable how you can hold out to test day, or even extend it. Wow! You must really be the only one. Don't know how how you do it. I am just too curious, I just NEED TO KNOW!! My clinic told me to test 11 days past transfer, which would be Tuesday the 15th. But on my previous. FET ( which MC'ed), I got a bfp on 8 days past transfer. So I will definitely test again on that day, the same day your clinic told you to test. Saturday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki so nice to hear from you   Seems we are spending the week checking our boobs and other symptoms. I think if your body is used to that level of walking / lifting your daughter than it shouldnt make a huge difference. Just think these embryos are microscopic so I think we'd be hard pushed to stop them implanting. But I do know what you mean I panic when I pull the poxy bed sheets lol. I just cant face the result, thats the truth I genuinely will pass out of shock if that says BFP. Just cant see it, not on first go. The twinges have now moved on to AF cramps although there arent as many todaythey are lurking. I also have no boob tenderness. You never know you may have a totally different pregnancy this time round, or it may be too early. I hope so, its still six days until ur OTD so lots can change before then. I keep thinking should I test on official otd, Saturday or wait until blood test on Monday. If its negative on Saturday thats it done as official date. Two days to go and only AF pains. This wait is horrendous isnt it. Try to be positive was your daughter born from previous ivf? If so you know it can work for you. Hopefully in the next few days we'll both start to feel violently sick lol, what a thing to wish for. Hope you manage to get your car sorted amd its not too expensive! You cant even put your feet up with a little one. Ive been going to bed at 9 just to get rid of another day. Keep me posted. Sending you lots of positive vibes. think yours may be little early for symptoms but if you do get sore boobs can u send some in my direction please. Take care x x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ps wonder how mrsj12 got on?
Pss hang in there we in this together x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki I cant believe I just woke up and thought sod it im testing ive had enough so 6dpt 5dt and as I knew its a BFN. Might be too early but I cant see it changing. Least I know. Good luck with yours x x


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi
I'm awake also. This is the best time of the day for me, some peace and quiet in the house. The first thing I checked when I woke up was my boobs. Any firmer? No! 
  6dp5dt is too early! But I can understand how impatient you get! OK, If I'm completely honest, i did a test the previous FET 7dp5dt and got a VERY faint line, the type that you almost imagine. And a light but definite line on 8dp5dt.  Maybe you AF pains is implantation? Don't give up hope. 

No, my daughter was conceived naturally on the second month. But I had plenty of complications/operations afterwards. If you are interested then I would have to send you a message (don't know if there is such a thing) or else I would make myself very identifiable. Basically my consultant said last time this is a bit of a unique case and he doesn't really know what to do anymore. He said it in a nicer way. But I find it extremely hard facing possible secondary infertility, think it it just part of my personality to plan things, make excell lists etc. It is so hard when it is out of my control, there is nothing I can do about it. And before I absolutely assumed we would have 2 children. And I really appreciate that women without any children struggle a lot more with coping. 

DH just left to pick up the car. Thank goodness. This was a £720 expense we really did not need now. At least no more walking. My legs actually ache!

How is the cold going? Are you still sick?


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki, this whole thing is naff isnt it! Sorry to hear about your car, ouch!! £720 is definately not what you want to hear  
Im ok thanks, cold all gone  How are you apart from the dreaded 2WW?
I cannot believe I did that this morning, I didnt even think about it woke up at 5:50 and thought I know this is BFN so lets just get it done and get it dealt with. No anxiety just do it and move on. Then I cried for an hour.
Honestly hand on heart I can feel in my body that it hasn't worked, I will defo be updating a BFN on Saturday and then again on Monday. Its so heartbreaking.
But will hold on to some hope that it is a little early lol.

Oh dear that doesn't sound good. Im more than happy to listen if you want to PM me. Hey everyones circumstances are different, yes it is extremly hard for me as Ive never had kids so I can barely force myself to see any of my friends these days who are all popping out babies like its the easiest thing in the world. BUT because I have never experienced it I dont know the feelings it brings when you have one so its just as hard for you but in a different way. I hope you get a BFP but if not I hope you will draw comfort from your little girl.
I think we are going to be looking at adoption but it looks like you have to have quite a break from failed IVF before they will speak to you. Which is totally understandable.
Hope you are ok.
So devastated as know its over, just a matter of getting through the days to confirm it.
Makes me so angry for all of us xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Ps so sorry to see FET worked for you in May but then ended sadly, fingers crossed this will be your time xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki good luck if you test tomorrow. Im still BFN but hope you have been luckier x x


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

How are you on this rainy day? It is cold in rainy down south. Perfect weather for pancakes. I'm so glad our car is back and fixed. 

Mrsj12, I hope you are okay??

Binny, I really think you should throw away that test from yesterday and try to forget about it. Harder said than done, especially if you already have a gut instinc about this. 6dp5td is too early to see a line, unless you're expecting twins and the hag level is very high early on. I mean, if there was a line then it would be so incredibly light you would barely see it or perhaps see it as an evaporation line. Try to stay distracted, go somewhere, do something and then just one more sleep till tomorrow at 8dp5dt. And even if you get a negative at 8dp5dt, then I think you should still continue with the medication until Monday at least. I mean, we had our fet blastocyst transfer on exactly the same day last week and why would my clinic tell me to test on 11dp5dt and you on 8dp5dt. I think there must be a reason why they say 11dp5dt, they want to be absolutely sure? 

I still don't have any symptoms. I hate the fact that AF / pregnancy / progesterone symptoms are all more or less the same! A bit restless today, all this waiting is driving me bananas. 

Adoption could be amazing. I've read so many stories of people struggling for years with ttc and taking forever to take the adoption route (understandably, making he decision is probably the hardest) , but then once they have started they find it so amazing. It all depends on the area that you live in, how long the wait might be. A colleague of mine in a same sex relationship adopted a 3 month old baby boy last year. It was amazing that they got him so young, often people get them when they are much older? It was amazing and that little baby will never remember the first 3 months of his life. 

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

just saw your reply from earlier today. Still holding thumbs for you for a positive outcome, still a few days to go.


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Wiki. I didnt realise you had been told to wait until then. Why oh why am I being told to test so early? I almost had some hope there and then in came the period cramp again lol. You'll love this I am currently sitting in the office with 12 people oohhing and aaahhing at one of the blokes newborn baby. Where I work it is constantly rubbed in your face, people go on maternity and feel the need to continually parade their offspring on a monthly basis. Anyway sorry had to rant.

Isnt the weather blooming awful!!
Cold and wet here. Im south too, Hertfordshire. Its almost blooming dark!!

Have you had any AF symptoms at all? Thats why Im convinced, well that and the BFN!! The progestrone gave me such a bad stomach last night. 

Hope you are managing to stay sane! Im off out tonight to see my friend for dinner, then Saturday and SUnday pretty quiet thank god. What about you? Have your legs stopped hurting?!
At least we have the X Factor to look forward to .... ish...... what are your plans for this weekend? Hope you are ok. Im not doing anymore testing, I actually refuse to spend anymore on tests. So I wont be testing on OTD I'll wait for the  blood results on Monday now.

Hope you are ok, sorry to rant as per usual!! xxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

OTD BFN   have the clinic on Monday at least I get to come off these awful progestrone pessaries. Cruelly my stomach looks four months pregnant, im bloated and tender and im so uncomfortable. End of the road for us. Good luck hope u get your BFP i'll check in to see how you get on x x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your negative cycle  
Give your self some time and let your body get back to normal xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Im so sorry binny i hope your af comes quick so you can get back to normal 
mine came wednesday i was upset but glad it wasnt dragged on 
we are looking into adopting im coming off this emotional rollercoaster it hurts too much! 
Take care of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

hi Skys the limit - sorry to hear about your cycle - your period has arrived. This is an emotional rollercoaster!!
xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Rome10 really kind of you to post. I hope you are ok x x x

And lovely of you to post too skysthelimit. Absolutely devastated as you will both understand. Sky do you feel like you can cope better now AF has been? I dont want to feel like this for long  
We will also be going down the adoption route so keep in touch. I cant do this rollercoaster again either I think it would actually destroy me. I hope you're ok x x x


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Binny, I am so incredibly sorry about your outcome. No words or anything in the world can make it better, it is really devastating. It is so hard emotionally and physically. Nobody else could understand. Please try to do something you will really enjoy, maybe spoil yourself. Hugs to you. xxxxx

Sky, I am truly sorry about your outcome also.  xxxxx

I just got back from a day out. We went to a party this afternoon and this morning I frantically kept myself busy with light house work. I got a faint positive line on a test. Strangely, it brings many mixed emotions, even more anxiety and stress to wait and see if it will last and is viable. My clinic don't test  hcg levels but I'm going to beg them to do that in a week or two. Don't want another nasty surprise, after two MC's.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks girls im a bit mixed up but on the whole im glad its here as its no good to have everything inside 
i can move on with my life 
when one door shuts you open another one and mine is adoption 
im going to be happy live healthy and enjoy myself i cant live like this any more 
this is my life also so im going out there to get my bundle of joy and give them the best!  
I cant put mtself through another day ive been living in this for 5cyears enough is enough! 
Rhis will not beat me i will be a mummy!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Wiki I knew from the start that I wouldnt be one of the lucky ones my life isnt like that. So not shocked but depressed as the facts are here to deal with now no more hoping for a miracle. It hasnt worked and I have to try and move on. 
Really pleased for you and your BFP I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. its bad your clinic doesnt do bloods! Im not allowed off all the crappy drugs until they check my blood tomorrow in case im one of the miracles that doesnt show a BFP but is pregnant. Yeah right o looking forward to having a glass of wine and chucking every scrap of ivf history in the bin.
Take care hope it all works out for you this time and thank you for your support x x


----------



## Seb_z (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Did a FET on Friday 11 oct too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wiki (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Binny. Thank you for the kind words. I really wish you all the best with your journey ahead. May you find strength for all you need and lots of luck also coming your way.  

I am still really anxious about the faint line. It is definitely there, you can see it clear as day light. But I want it to be viable and become darker each day. I've done a test every morning first thing for the past 4 days. And for the past 3 days it looks exactly the same. I still have my tests from May and they should gradually become darker. From my tests in May I can see it should definitely be darker from 12dp5dt, and the test and the control line should be equal colour by 17dp5dt. Well, definitely by the end of this week. I hope!!! Today is still only 10dp5dt. I've bought those cheap tests from amazon, 30 in a pack so it does not matter if I test every day. My boobs don't feel much different from usual. My OTD is tomorrow and I am definitely going to request blood tests!! There is no way I can wait another 3 weeks for a scan to find out if it is viable or not!!!!

Hello Seb_z. Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you for a positive outcome! How many did they transfer? And do you know the quality?  I had 2 transferred and it was a day six 4CC and 4BA.


----------

